# Vintage Orient King Diver 1000m



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Rare is a term often overused with regard to vintages watches. However, I believe that these are very rare indeed. Quite small at 38mm. I have a Nivada Depthmaster with the same case. Picture credits to Robert Backstrom, from whom I bought the watch:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

That case back looks fab, please can we see the dial ?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Flashharry said:


> That case back looks fab, please can we see the dial ?


Thanks Neal. The 1st pic shows the very Japanese dial


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

Very nice and in good condition, the case is like the Nivada 1000m.



DaveE said:


> Rare is a term often overused with regard to vintages watches. However, I believe that these are very rare indeed. Quite small at 38mm. I have a Nivada Depthmaster with the same case. Picture credits to Robert Backstrom, from whom I bought the watch:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Alessandro,

I haven't seen a Nivada 1000m for a while. Nonetheless, the Orient seems to share the same case as my (redialled







) Nivada Depthmaster.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

That is very nice (albeit a little small) & in excellent condition. Not seen one of those before, so I guess it is rare! Congrats.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

DaveE said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > That case back looks fab, please can we see the dial ?
> ...


I'm at work and for some reason can only see the caseback!!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Yet another interesting and rare piece







- you should open a museum


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Flashharry said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Flashharry said:
> ...


That's odd. It shows up fine for me. Bloody tinypics, I should use photobucket more often


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Stanford said:


> Yet another interesting and rare piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stanford


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Dave, you have a fantastic collection!









Like the Orient, but love the Nivada









Rich


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Dave

I like the case, but I prefer the Nivada







. But a great addition to your collection.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

very nice! stunning condition too consideing the older divers were often used as intended.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

JonW said:


> very nice! stunning condition too consideing the older divers were often used as intended.


Thanks Jon, Have you tried the modern Orient Star diver 300m with power reserve? It might just overtake the B&M Capeland S XXL as my favourite yellow diver


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Toshi said:


> Dave, you have a fantastic collection!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich. I've got a few Nivada divers, including a Taravana and a number of types of Depthmasters. It's easy to mix them up with the Depthomatic, which has an integral mechanical depthmeter. Unfortunately, and as yet, the Depthomatic and the 1000m Nivada diver have eluded my Borg-like grasp.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Flashharry said:


> Dave
> 
> I like the case, but I prefer the Nivada
> 
> ...


I have to admit that I prefer the Nivada. However, the Orient takes it's pride of place because of its depth rating and its rarity


----------



## jdsin (Feb 7, 2008)

DaveE said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > Dave
> ...


That Orient is a sweet watch


----------



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)

Fantastic Orient Dave, certainly no mistaking the depth rating according to the caseback - I like that a lot !!









That incredible domed crystal on the Nivada also does it for me









Never seen one of those Orients before - a very nice addition to your collection.

TC


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

MilSub said:


> Fantastic Orient Dave, certainly no mistaking the depth rating according to the caseback - I like that a lot !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks MilSub


----------

